# Ese pod basket vs single filter basket.. what's the difference?



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Its a random question but could I use the ese pod basket to pull singles or is that a no no? Just curious


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Oli986 said:


> Its a random question but could I use the ese pod basket to pull singles or is that a no no? Just curious


No - just no - no to singles, no. Don't even try.

If you want a single shot use a double basket and a portafilter with two spouts, pour into two cups and throw one away if you don't want it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Haha! Well even so, it still makes me wonder what the differance is 🤔


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The ESE pod basket is pretty much a pressurised single shot basket I bellieve, but with even less holes on the inner side. Singles are hard enough to do as it is, making it harder on yourself doesn't seem wise.


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Ahh I see so yeah not worth it then, just thought I may get some other use out of it as I'm never going to use pods and I don't have a single basket. Thanks for the info!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The ESE pod basket has a more restricted perforated area than a single basket. Often stamped with a letter C on the inside (faintly)


----------



## Chalkey275 (Apr 20, 2020)

The difference between an ESE pod basket and a single basket is....... time. You will probably throw the ESE basket in the bin within days, but keep the single basket for years, thinking you will successfully pull a good shot from it one day (Which you won't!!!). So there you go, both will be chucked out, one quicker than the other LOL


----------



## Oli986 (Apr 24, 2020)

Haha very good! I'm new to the world of home espresso you see. I managed to buy a 2002 Gaggia Classic on Ebay (nice condition) but failed to notice the dispersion block was designed only for use with ESE pods. Subsequently that was the only basket I recieved 🤦🏻‍♂️. I've now re built the boiler and ordered all the bits I need to convert it back (double basket included lol) so hopefully I'll be sipping the good stuff soon!


----------

